
U.S. Oil Drops Below $2 per Barrel as Demand Disappears - mbroncano
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/04/20/838521862/free-falling-oil-prices-keep-diving-as-demand-disappears
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22923025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22923025)

------
throwaway888abc
$140 -> $2, insane profits

------
gccxsse
It is negative right now.

